# New Soil Institute Created



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From DTN.....and a very good thing.

Regards, Mike

http://www.dtnprogressivefarmer.com/dtnag/common/link.do?symbolicName=/free/news/template1&paneContentId=5&paneParentId=70104&product=/ag/news/topstories&vendorReference=4cc08f7f-92c8-437d-b7b8-4bbf769e5028


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Soil: Our most precious resource.


----------



## Hugh (Sep 23, 2013)

stack em up said:


> Soil: Our most precious resource.


*MY* soil is a precious resource for *ME, *and I hope you feel the same about *Y**our Soil.*

Here in the United States of America, where private property is the fundamental foundation of all of our Constitutional Rights, we must never forget that the farming resources of this country are held in *Private Hands,* and do not belong to the collective. This country is not communist yet, but we are headed that way because many the majority of Americans loosely hold the principles and therefore the language of the Left, even though we may not know it. Public Schools.

Quote:

"America has something very important woven in the structure of its law: private property. This fabric has been worn very thin over the past two hundred years, but it is the only political concept that matters. All freedom comes from the property concept, and property is a biological attribute, a scientific fact.

All meaningful legal rights stem from property rights. The legal right to a free press means you can write on your own paper, that is, paper that is your property. You cannot write on your neighbor's walls. Your neighbor's property trumps your legal right to the freedom of the press. Notice also, the government is prohibited from any action against this paper on which you have written. It is your paper, your thoughts; your property.

(Notice that legal rights and natural rights are totally different concepts, in that, the theory of natural rights implies an attribute of human nature, whereas legal rights are a human legal construct designed to regulate action.)

The legal right to speak your mind is a property right. Your larynx is your property. However, you do not have the legal right to steal your neighbor's microphone to give a speech, as the microphone is your neighbor's property.

If you have the legal right to your property, then there can be no dictatorship. Your own property starts with your mind and body and extends to those things created by you and gained by you in trade with others. As long as a government abstains from any controls or parasitism on your property, you are free politically."

*The Biology of Human Freedom* Hugh A. Thomas


----------

